# What to do if you see kittens outdoors



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

i carry a can or two of wet food in my backpack for any friendly strays i run into

as to the last suggestion in post #2

sometimes the former owner doesn't want them back


----------

